# How to bond with a frightened cockatiel



## Tiellove (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys! I have had a cockatiel for about one and a half months now, and he was just weaned when i got him. He still refuses to step up, and we tried to hold him one time, and let's just say it didn't end well. I was wondering how he can trust hands again, and I would really like to have him become a really tame cockatiel, and also wondering how to get him used to scratching


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bond with frightened 'tiel*

Millet or other small treats will work wonders! If you can, offer him a little piece of millet and let him eat it from your fingers. When he seems more comfortable with that, try to slowly reach around and tickle the back of his neck and head. He probably will pull away at first, so don't push it. Don't give up though. Gentleness, patience and millet go a long way. Bennie wouldn't let me give him scritches at first; he'd pull away. Then one evening, he suddenly seemed to realize "Hey, that feels good!" He was actually in mid-pull away when he stopped and turned his head towards me. Now he loves it.
Good luck!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a very skittish tiel. I got her almost a year ago.

With use of hulled sunflower seeds as a bribe, I have been able to get her to jump onto my forearm. She will take the seeds from my fingers. But otherwise, she will have Nothing to do with my hands--no way, no how!

I have another tiel that was hand tame right away.

I think the primary thing at first is overcoming her fear. To do this, you need to become very attuned to the bird's body language and go at the bird's pace. Pushing her will, I believe, only be counterproductive. If this is your only bird, you may have better success than I have had with my skittish tiel.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea, you have to go at the bird's pace. Some will take longer it seems, but they normally will get there. It's a matter of time, but you need to spend that time with it!


----------

